# Sedes Diplomáticas (Embajadas) en Lima-PERÚ



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

Claaaaro, esa era, es más creo q fue Dodi el q me la mandó hace tiempo XD, no era embajada tons...lapsus brutus.

GCA


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Era una Embajada*

La Soberana Orden de Malta tiene rango de Embajada (actualmente está en El Olivar de San Isidro,al costado del pequeño hostal de un compañero de mi colegio). Incluso en Asunción del Paraguay,la residencia del Embajador era una casa enorme y muy elegante en la Avenida Mariscal López. 
Lo que pasa que mucha gente confunde y piensa que es la Embajada de Malta (por la República de Malta,esas adorables islitas al sur de Italia),pero no... es la Embajada de la Soberana Orden... algo así como una especie de Templarios del Tercer Milenio... 


Azzurro said:


> Claaaaro, esa era, es más creo q fue Dodi el q me la mandó hace tiempo XD, no era embajada tons...lapsus brutus.
> 
> GCA


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Que interesante, bonitas fotos Miraflorino, la Embajada de Argentina me gusta mas no el color del edificio, creo que un blanco le cairia mejor, de la de Brasil ni que decir por razones mil ande por ella de arriba abajo y me gusta mucho. Miraflorino cual es la embajada de Mexico?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Embajada de México está en...*

la Avenida Santa Cruz en San Isidro,espero que pronto tengamos fotos... 


carlos07 said:


> Que interesante, bonitas fotos Miraflorino, la Embajada de Argentina me gusta mas no el color del edificio, creo que un blanco le cairia mejor, de la de Brasil ni que decir por razones mil ande por ella de arriba abajo y me gusta mucho. Miraflorino cual es la embajada de Mexico?


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> Que interesante, bonitas fotos Miraflorino, la Embajada de Argentina me gusta mas no el color del edificio, creo que un blanco le cairia mejor, de la de Brasil ni que decir por razones mil ande por ella de arriba abajo y me gusta mucho. Miraflorino cual es la embajada de Mexico?


*A mí me encanta el color de la Embajada de Argentina, es un rosado virreinal que la hace resaltar, ya que es una esquina que pasan millones de micros si fuera pintada de blanco creo que la tendrían que pintar tooodos los días. Las oficinas de la Embajada de Brasil más bien se las pintaría de blanco, antes había ahí una hermosísima casona, no sé si alguien se acuerda, era preciosa la embajada de Brasil.l *


----------



## WG-85 (Jul 26, 2006)

Me gustaron la embajada Gringa (parece un bunker) :happy::crazy:, las de Canadá :happy: y los Paises Bajos :happy: (muy modernas), la de España (tiene un aire colonial) y por supuesto la de Venezuela :happy: :crazy:, (no pasa desapercibida por su chillón y particular color, aunque su diseño es muy bonito :colgate.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

EMBAJADA DE BÉLGICA EN MIRAFLORES (ESQUINA ANGAMOS CON INDEPENDENCIA):


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Nunciatura Apostólica*

Viene a ser una especie de "Embajada del Vaticano" :


----------



## AQPTavO (Jul 24, 2009)

*Embajada de Chile en Lima*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Nunciatura Apostólica en la Avenida Salaverry*











Miraflorino said:


> Viene a ser una especie de "Embajada del Vaticano" :


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> Pensar que donde está la fea Plaza Vea,había una residencia fastuosa,rodeada de amplios jardines y con una arquitectura preciosa :


:bash: en que cabeza??? como se les ocurrio permitir que esa casa fuera destruida


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

porfavor ya no hablen de esa casa q fue destruida q me produce un resentimiento amargo en contra de lo que la derrumbaron .

Pongan fotos de la embajada de chile y si pueden pongan fotos de la casa de los embajadores.


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

Embajada de Polonia en peru


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Qué hermosa la embajada del Vaticano.
La palomita está bacán.


----------



## maickel196 (Jan 27, 2009)

SON COMO LA VERGA ANTES ERAMOS UN SOLO PAIS Y AHORA NI LA PUTA EMBAJADA LA PONE O ES K NO AY..............


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Estoy dispuesto a enviar una carta a la Emabajada de Venezuela para que cambien ese color de su embajada ya que es chillón e hiriente, demasiado caribeño para mi gusto

saludos


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

cesium said:


> Estoy dispuesto a enviar una carta a la Emabajada de Venezuela para que cambien ese color de su embajada ya que es chillón e hiriente, demasiado caribeño para mi gusto
> 
> saludos


si porfa hazlo:yes:, dile que ponga un color ms claro, pero no rojohno:


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

Lia_01 said:


> *A mí me encanta el color de la Embajada de Argentina, es un rosado virreinal que la hace resaltar, ya que es una esquina que pasan millones de micros si fuera pintada de blanco creo que la tendrían que pintar tooodos los días. Las oficinas de la Embajada de Brasil más bien se las pintaría de blanco, antes había ahí una hermosísima casona, no sé si alguien se acuerda, era preciosa la embajada de Brasil.l *


y porque la derrumbaron ?, tienes una foto de como era?


----------



## Latinboy111 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Residencia del Embajador Japones*

Hola,

alguien tiene una foto de esa residencia? Me han contado que depues de la toma por el MRTA y la liberacion por el Ejercito la remodelaron por completo y le hicieron *2* muros de contencion. Es verdad eso?
Osea si el MRTA hoy intentaria lo mismo derrumbar un muro con explosivos no lograria entrar tan facil porque hay uno segundo...:nuts::nuts::nuts:


best regards
Latinboy111


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

Latinboy111 said:


> Hola,
> 
> alguien tiene una foto de esa residencia? Me han contado que depues de la toma por el MRTA y la liberacion por el Ejercito la remodelaron por completo y le hicieron *2* muros de contencion. Es verdad eso?
> Osea si el MRTA hoy intentaria lo mismo derrumbar un muro con explosivos no lograria entrar tan facil porque hay uno segundo...:nuts::nuts::nuts:
> ...


a mi me contaron que lo derrumbaron todo!!!!, e hicieron uno pero no igual , en fin no se donde queda su residencia actualmente.hno:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La ex residencia del Embajador de Japón fue demolida y el terreno aún continúa sin uso (se supone que se iba a convertir en un parque). La nueva residencia del Embajador de Japón queda en el cruce de la Av. Salaverry y la Av. Javier Prado y tiene muchísimos elementos de seguridas como, efectivamente, un doble muro separado por una zanja.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Réplica de la antigua Embajada del Japón*









La famosa escalera :










Latinboy111 said:


> Hola,
> 
> alguien tiene una foto de esa residencia? Me han contado que depues de la toma por el MRTA y la liberacion por el Ejercito la remodelaron por completo y le hicieron *2* muros de contencion. Es verdad eso?
> Osea si el MRTA hoy intentaria lo mismo derrumbar un muro con explosivos no lograria entrar tan facil porque hay uno segundo...:nuts::nuts::nuts:
> ...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*No es fácil tomar fotos de embajadas*

Lamentablemente nadie del foro ha podido tomar fotos de la fachada de la Embajada del Ecuador ...


maickel196 said:


> SON COMO LA VERGA ANTES ERAMOS UN SOLO PAIS Y AHORA NI LA PUTA EMBAJADA LA PONE O ES K NO AY..............


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> La famosa escalera :


hola miraflorino dime tendrasla foto de como era la antigua residencia apra hacer una comparación, esta ha quedado bien feahno:,en donde queda distrito? calle?.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

¡La réplica de la casa! La usaron para entrenar para el rescate y aparentemente continúa existiendo adaptada a oficinas.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

roberto_vp said:


> ¡La réplica de la casa! La usaron para entrenar para el rescate y aparentemente continúa existiendo adaptada a oficinas.


Me parece que queda en Chorrillos dentro del Cuartel Alfonso Ugarte.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Tengo la foto de la Casona en 1948 cuando se estrenó !!!!*

La tengo en un número de la revista "El Arquitecto Peruano",creo que era la casona de la familia Ortíz de Zevallos... nada que ver con la réplica por supuesto...era elegantísima... voy a ver si puedo escanearla... 


jos18g said:


> hola miraflorino dime tendrasla foto de como era la antigua residencia apra hacer una comparación, esta ha quedado bien feahno:,en donde queda distrito? calle?.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> Lamentablemente nadie del foro ha podido tomar fotos de la fachada de la Embajada del Ecuador ...



Miraflorino, la casa de la Embajada del Ecuador siempre queda en la Avenida Javier Prado Oeste? Yo conozco esa residencia por dentro, ya que hace 1000 años era la casa de una familia R..., hicieron una fiesta de promoción del colegio Peruano Británico, un amigo me invitó a su fiesta de prom. Después fue la Embajada de Ecuador, a mi esposo y a mí nos invitaron un par de veces. La embajada de Japón (la secuestrada, que hoy ya no existe) también la conocí. Creo que allí vivió Bryce Echenique de niño.


----------



## djperu (Sep 3, 2008)

aqui faltan poner mas embajadas


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*3 embajadas en Santa Catalina*

En un edificio ubicado en Santa Catalina (La Victoria) funcionan las embajadas de Grecia, Corea del Sur y no recuerdo qué otro país. El inmueble no tiene una arquitectura interesante, está junto al Puente Quiñones, entre la Av. Javier Prado Este y la Av. Principal.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Cazafantasias said:


> En un edificio ubicado en Santa Catalina (La Victoria) funcionan las embajadas de Grecia, Corea del Sur y no recuerdo qué otro país. El inmueble no tiene una arquitectura interesante, está junto al Puente Quiñones, entre la Av. Javier Prado Este y la Av. Principal.


Embajada de Grecia
Av. Principal 190 piso 6 Sta. Catalina, LA VICTORIA 4761548

Embajada de la República de Corea 
Av. Principal 190 piso 7 Sta. Catalina, LA VICTORIA 4760815 

Embajada de los Países Bajos
Av. Principal 190 piso 4 Sta. Catalina, LA VICTORIA 4761069


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que es lo correcto, decir Paises Bajos o Holanda?

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante thread, bonitas casas.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Países Bajos...*

"Nederland" significa eso mismo en castellano... 


cesium said:


> Que es lo correcto, decir Paises Bajos o Holanda?
> 
> saludos


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Miraflorino said:


> "Nederland" significa eso mismo en castellano...


Este nombrecito siempre me ha generado confusión, Holanda en Holandes es Dutchland lo mismo que en alemán, aquí en Inglaterra se utiliza tanto Holland como Netherlands, el problema empieza cuando los españoles hacen una traducción "literal" del ingles arcaico Netherlands lo cual es Paises Bajos, pero en realidad no existe ningun país que lleve este nombre, se debe decir Holanda, en todo caso la traducción correcta del ingles seria "Lower countries" pero esto no existe.

Los ingleses llaman a los australianos Down Unders, espero que los españoles no empiecen a traducir esto literalmente y terminen llamando a Australia por debajo de abajo

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Reino de los Países Bajos...*

pero obviamente todo el mundo dice "Holanda"...


cesium said:


> Este nombrecito siempre me ha generado confusión, Holanda en Holandes es Dutchland lo mismo que en alemán, aquí en Inglaterra se utiliza tanto Holland como Netherlands, el problema empieza cuando los españoles hacen una traducción "literal" del ingles arcaico Netherlands lo cual es Paises Bajos, pero en realidad no existe ningun país que lleve este nombre, se debe decir Holanda, en todo caso la traducción correcta del ingles seria "Lower countries" pero esto no existe.
> 
> Los ingleses llaman a los australianos Down Unders, espero que los españoles no empiecen a traducir esto literalmente y terminen llamando a Australia por debajo de abajo
> 
> saludos


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Lia_01 said:


> EMBAJADA DE BÉLGICA EN MIRAFLORES (ESQUINA ANGAMOS CON INDEPENDENCIA):


Muchas gracias para poner fotos de "mi" embajada. Me encanta el estilo. No hay que tener verguenza realemente. Cuando la comparo con otras embajadas, estamos bien. Esta mejor que la francesa o la alemana. Y el interior es muy bonito tambien


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Foto de la antigua casona Rizo Patrón (antes de ser la desaparecida residencia de la Embajada del Japón)*

Conseguí en éste número de 1948 de "El Arquitecto Peruano",la foto de la casona de Antenor Rizo Patrón recién construida... Situada en la calle Tomás Edison en San Isidro,al lado de la Clínica Italiana Lozada (a pocas cuadras del cruce de la Avenida Javier Prado Oeste con la Avenida Prescott - continuación Las Flores). 
Me imagino que la familia Rizo Patrón habrá vendido su residencia en los años 60s. ó quizás a comienzos de los 70s.,porque yo recuerdo que cuando yo estaba aún en el colegio,ya era la residencia del embajador japonés... 
En los años 40s. la Urbanización Country Club llegaba hasta la Avenida Salaverry (actual colegio Sophianum).










jos18g said:


> hola miraflorino dime tendrasla foto de como era la antigua residencia apra hacer una comparación, esta ha quedado bien feahno:,en donde queda distrito? calle?.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Embajada de EEUU*











CessTenn said:


> - *Embajada de EEUU *:


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


>


No me gusta el diseño del búnker,supongo que lo diseñaron para protegerse de los ataques de sendero o de cualquier amenaza.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


>


No me gusta el diseño del búnker,pero me imagino que lo diseñaron de esa forma para evitar ataques de Sendero o a cualquier amenaza.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Otra bonita foto de la USA EMBASSY*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Antigua Embajada del Japón : calle Edison*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Hoy están construyendo un edificio en lo que fue la antigua embajada de Alemania antes de que asesinaran al vigilante... ¿Alguien, por casualidad, no tendrá fotos de esta tristemente célebre casona del pasado?



luism90 said:


> No me gusta el diseño del búnker,pero me imagino que lo diseñaron de esa forma para evitar ataques de Sendero o a cualquier amenaza.


Probablemente... Tiene pinta de poder resistir un coche bomba.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Antigua Embajada de Alemania ???*

Tengo entendido que la única que existe es la de la Avenida Arequipa en Miraflores (creo que en esquina con la calle Teruel)...ya no funciona allí ???...cuándo mataron al vigilante ???..me sorprende porque si se trata de ese local,se notaba que era muy seguro !!!!...


Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Hoy están construyendo un edificio en lo que fue la antigua embajada de Alemania antes de que asesinaran al vigilante... ¿Alguien, por casualidad, no tendrá fotos de esta tristemente célebre casona del pasado?
> 
> 
> 
> Probablemente... Tiene pinta de poder resistir un coche bomba.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

O a lo mejor era un centro cultural alemán... Estaba ubicada en Javier Prado Oeste (Magdalena) al frente de lo que hoy es Vivanda.

Al vigilante lo asesinaron los sendereistas me parece.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

El atentado contra la Embajada de Alemania en el Perú fué en los primeros 90s me parece y hasta por elo menos el año 2003 en que me fuí del perú aún estaba en la Av. Arequipa esquina con Teruel.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Embajada Argentina*


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Esa foto, se ve genial. Podría ser un banner


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Lo unico genial de esta foto, es que se ve el tradicional skyline del centro de Lima, que en realidad no ha cambiado en los últimos 40 años, como se nota al fondo de la foto, son los mismos edificios que han estado ahi desde los años 60's y 70's del siglo pasado. No ha habido ninguna nueva "torrecita" añadida al centro de la ciudad, todo esta exactamente igual. Como se puede notar en primer plano La torre del centro civico con sus 34 pisos, junto a ella el Sheraton del centro, más alla se nota al Hotel Crillon junto a su parejita en la esquina de Wilson con Tacna, la verdad que no se como se llamaba o se llama esa torre de la esquina con sus 23 pisos, se cuantos tiene porque me encantaba contarle los pisos desde que era chibolo. Al fondo hacia la derecha el emblematico ex-ministerio de Educación, quizas el más antiguo de todos los edificios de la foto con sus 21 pisos, desde donde me encantaba mirar a la ciudad cuando iba con mi mamá que era profesora y tenía que ir a hacer sus tramites ahi. Si no me equiboco el más nuevo es el Sheraton con sus 22 pisitos, creo que lo hicieron despues de acabada la torre de Lima o antes, en fin no se exactamente pero por ahi van.







. Se me olvidaba el edificio de la Plaza Grau, que es el más chato y se nota más hacia el centro de la foto con sus 20 pisos.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

El Sheraton fué constrído en 1974 el Centro Cívico fué terminado en el 73.

saludos


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

La embajada de Argentina es otro símbolo de una Lima que se nuega a desaparecer. Si mis conexiones mentales no me fallan, esa casona lo ha visto todo: desde la desaparición del Arco Morisco hasta lo que conocemos hoy.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> La embajada de Argentina es otro símbolo de una Lima que se nuega a desaparecer. Si mis conexiones mentales no me fallan, esa casona lo ha visto todo: desde la desaparición del Arco Morisco hasta lo que conocemos hoy.


No sé si esa casa fué construída especificamente para funcionar como sede de la Lagación Diplomática Argentina en el Perú, de no ser así, a quien habra pertenecido tan inmensa y grande construcción?

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Creo que fue construído ya para ser la Embajada*

Aunque sería bueno indagar al respecto...quizás anteriormente estuvo en la Quinta Heeren como otras Legaciones...


cesium said:


> No sé si esa casa fué construída especificamente para funcionar como sede de la Lagación Diplomática Argentina en el Perú, de no ser así, a quien habra pertenecido tan inmensa y grande construcción?
> 
> saludos


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> Aunque sería bueno indagar al respecto...quizás anteriormente estuvo en la Quinta Heeren como otras Legaciones...


Lo que friega en la zona es el simplón edificio de la UTP,está al lado de la embajada de Argentina.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Embajada de Venezuela en la Avenida Javier Prado Oeste*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

¡Uy, te estás acercando a la de Rusia! La embajada Rusa es una maravilla :banana:...

Por otro lado, juraría que la venezolana era rojo bolivariano.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ La Embajada sí es roja (queda en la Av. Arequipa), la de la foto es la residencia del Embajador.


----------



## Pietro19 (Mar 12, 2009)

cesium said:


> El Sheraton fué constrído en 1974 el Centro Cívico fué terminado en el 73.
> 
> saludos


el sheraton fue inaugurado en 1974 la torre se inaugura en 1977 lo vi en una aticulo de graña y montero en mi firma de abajo estan sus fechas originales saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Asi es Pietro....*

si bien Cesium se equivocó con la fecha del Sheraton,acertó con la de la Torre... Cuando ocurrió "El Limazo" el 5 de febrero de 1975,el Centro Cívico ya estaba inaugurado pero la Torre todavía estaba en construcción...recuerdo clarísimo que en ese 1977 que yo estudiaba en la Alianza Francesa de Lima,se inauguró la Torre...


Pietro19 said:


> el sheraton fue inaugurado en 1974 la torre se inaugura en 1977 lo vi en una aticulo de graña y montero en mi firma de abajo estan sus fechas originales saludos


----------

